# Baby aspirin & IVF



## Rosie Jo (Sep 9, 2008)

I've just been reading up on the possible advantages to taking baby/low dose aspirin while on an IVF cycle. I understand that there isn't any proof that taking it gets you a BFP but at the same time there is no harm in taking such a low dose. Aspirin is a blood thinner and improves blood flow, and some clinics prescribe it to women with implantation/recurrent miscarriage issues. 
After having 2 Ivf failures I think I will try taking baby aspirin for my next cycle and just wanted to know if anyone else had self prescribed baby aspirin? Do you take it from the start of your IVF cycle or after ET?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I dont know the answer to your question, however, i would advise if you do self medicate to ensure that you make your medical professionals aware in case it interferes with any drugs they give to you or procedures they undertake whilst you are possibly taking it

Donna

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval


----------



## Roribeat (Sep 12, 2012)

My doctor prescribed baby aspirin for me to take after embryo transfer. But I agree with Donna you should consult with your doctor before taking anything.. just to be on the safe side..


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Rosiejoe
I had 2 failed IVF's, but in each one, baby aspirin was prescribed from day 15 onwards (i.e. after egg pick up). Prior to my 3rd go at IVF, I self medicated aspirin + various other supplements (and then when I saw my new fertility guy -he said that was a good thing I did as one of my blood tests came back with something that showed that my blood may have a tendency to clot, which he said may starve any embryos of oxygen thus causing early miscarriages)  and got a natural BFP prior to my 3rd IVF treatment. I do believe the aspirin helped that little bit. I ended up taking clexane (which is also a blood thinner) throughout my pregnancy, but the point I wanted to make, is that you should not take a blood thinner for 24 hours prior to an operation as it stops your blood clotting and you may actually need your blood to clot. But do tell your doctor if you intend to take it so that they are aware and can advise you.


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi 

I am not going to be doing IVF until Dec/Jan 2013 - is it worth taking aspirin now?

X


----------



## Rosie Jo (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for your replies  I've carried on reading lots on the pro's & cons with baby aspirin & IVF and I would say I'm 70/30 for trying it on my next cycle. I'm just not clear on if I should take it daily on day 1 of d/r, after EC or ET But I am definitely going to ask the nurses about it at my next appointment.


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Rome - I took it for 2 months prior to my BFP. Rosie Jo - I think - ask your doctor - as I mentioned, in the actual ivf treatment, they only prescribed it from day 15 onwards.


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi Thanks
I am taking it every 2- 3 days at the moment and once I start treatment I will be taking it every day

Do you think it made a difference when getting your BFP?
XX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Boring i know but have to say......*

Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval


----------

